# APt to let in Arroyo de la Miel



## pupeen (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi Everybody, I wonder if anyone can help me please? I am looking for a 2 bed apt to rent in or around Arroyo for a couple of months starting asap. Ive tried online agencies, Uk holiday lets etc but some of the prices they look for are unbelievable and per week only which works out at crazy figures for the few months. I would really appreciate any help or advice. Thank you.


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

pupeen said:


> Hi Everybody, I wonder if anyone can help me please? I am looking for a 2 bed apt to rent in or around Arroyo for a couple of months starting asap. Ive tried online agencies, Uk holiday lets etc but some of the prices they look for are unbelievable and per week only which works out at crazy figures for the few months. I would really appreciate any help or advice. Thank you.


welcome aboard. sorry that is not my region... but someone here will help


----------



## pupeen (Mar 12, 2010)

*Apt in Arroyo*



SteveHall said:


> The place is crammed with apartments available on long lets. See "Private renting malaga" post from earlier this week about Arroyo.
> 
> Great town/village(?) ..well "place" LOL
> 
> Enjoy!


Thank you Steve. I will check that post out now.


----------



## pupeen (Mar 12, 2010)

dunmovin said:


> welcome aboard. sorry that is not my region... but someone here will help


Thank you Dunover,,,hopefully....I live in hope!


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

pupeen said:


> Thank you Dunover,,,hopefully....I live in hope!


He was at the last place!!!!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

gus-lopez said:


> He was at the last place!!!!


Brilliant :clap2::clap2::clap2:

:focus:

Pupeen, there are so many apartments in that area, have you looked at any of the on line newspapers "the sur in english" paper and "the Friday ad" have properties to let


Jo xxx


----------



## pupeen (Mar 12, 2010)

jojo said:


> Brilliant :clap2::clap2::clap2:
> 
> :focus:
> 
> ...


Thank you JoJo, I will do that now. Everyone says there are loads of apts but the agencies and people looking after apts privately tell me theers nothing so hopefully the newspapers will be the answer. Thank you again.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

pupeen said:


> Thank you JoJo, I will do that now. Everyone says there are loads of apts but the agencies and people looking after apts privately tell me theers nothing so hopefully the newspapers will be the answer. Thank you again.



Are these agencies and people in Spain?????? There are squillions! However, quite a few are asking for rent money upfront because there have been alot who've been "had" by folk not paying their rents and leaving the properties in a mess


Jo xxxx


----------



## pupeen (Mar 12, 2010)

*Apt in Arroyo*



jojo said:


> Are these agencies and people in Spain?????? There are squillions! However, quite a few are asking for rent money upfront because there have been alot who've been "had" by folk not paying their rents and leaving the properties in a mess
> 
> 
> Jo xxxx


Yes JoJo, not only are they in Spain but all of them located in Benalmadena. I have an inbox full of replies from agencies, ,family run agents, one man show agents, one woman agents if you get my meaning......all telling me....sorry . no 2 bed apt especially in Arroyo, I am too late as everything is booked etc etc. I phone them and dont get a reply back, its just unbelievable and I wonder how many privately owned apts are sitting empty while the owners dont even know someone like me is not only looking for a place but willing to pay all upfront. sorry this is so long jojo and I want to thank you again for the newspaper tip...I spoke with a real nice lady and she is going to find me something.....hopefully! SEEING IS NOW BELIEVING.


----------



## pupeen (Mar 12, 2010)

SteveHall said:


> Agencies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> For about the xth time this week, I repeat
> 
> ...


Thank you Steve for trying to help I do appreciate it alot. If I dont hear from this latest contact I will get back to you re your offer to ask friends. Wouldnt it be cool to name and shame the people who tell you theres nothing available? How do they make a living thats what I want to know!


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

Have you tried idealista.com? Loads of places advertised on there.


----------



## Yozhik (Feb 25, 2010)

We're finding EXACTLY the same situation.
Incredibly frustrating.

Needing a THREE MONTH rental, but 99% of those coming back to the mountain of information requests we have sent out are claiming they only deal in 11 month contracts.

Given the economic climate, I simply refuse to believe that.
I do not believe a property owner would turn down a definite three month income for the hope of an 11 month contract.

We need a place from this weekend for 3 months, until June - so not exactly "peak season".
To say I'm baffled by the stance of the agents is putting in very mildly.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Yozhik said:


> We're finding EXACTLY the same situation.
> Incredibly frustrating.
> 
> Needing a THREE MONTH rental, but 99% of those coming back to the mountain of information requests we have sent out are claiming they only deal in 11 month contracts.
> ...


11 month contracts are the norm for so called long term rents. If you want a shorter holiday let, then you have to pay the price. You may find that if you offer the full three months rental up front they maybe a little more accommodating. But 3 month rentals, certainly at that time of the year are more likely to prevent them being able to rent out in the high season at their full rent. You must also take into account, there have been a few who have been "caught out" by tenants who've not paid the rent at all, trashed the place and disappeared!!

What I find strange tho and it seems to happen a lot, is that Spanish property owners would sooner sit on an empty property earning no income than to reduce the price. 

Jo xxx


----------



## Yozhik (Feb 25, 2010)

Well, if that's the case, then we should still be OK.
If anyone can help, we'd appreciate it. 

Needing a 2bdrm child friendly, family environment for three months, commencing THIS SUNDAY [gulp]

No probs paying all 3 months upfront, in cash ... and deposit as well, if needed.
[as long as paperwork reflects this for us as well]

This is our "3 month reconnaissance" visit to the Costa del Sol, to see whether or not it fits our requirements. An interesting beginning to it all, prior to arrival.


----------



## Yozhik (Feb 25, 2010)

Steve ... appreciate your advice and comments.
Just a thought though - when there is a little Miss 2 yr old in tow, "just get here" represents a few uncertainties.


----------



## Yozhik (Feb 25, 2010)

I'm the old father. 

The young mother <cough> ... is instructing me ... as of course she is best equipped to do [and I, being her humble servant, oblige].

All points taken on board.
Will pass on and discuss further with she-who-must-be-obeyed.


----------



## pupeen (Mar 12, 2010)

Yozhik said:


> Steve ... appreciate your advice and comments.
> Just a thought though - when there is a little Miss 2 yr old in tow, "just get here" represents a few uncertainties.


Hi Yozhik,
Little did you realise that when you decided to reply to my post that you (and i ) would get a barrage of comments!! Nice to know someone else is having the same frustrating efforts in what should be a pleasant experience. I feel drained now with the whole thing and comments from you Steve have upset me. I have never and dont intend to start dictating to people how to run their business as you suggested and to refresh your memory...you are the one who tells us there are lhundreds of apts empty and such and such is typical of agents.
Sorry Yozhik to divert from your plight...I,m new here so dont know if I can pm you but THROUGH SHEER HARD WORK AND DETERMINATION I HAVE MANAGED TO SOURCE A FEW PLACES which I would be happy to share with you....meaning I will pass on details and pics. If you are not new to this site maybe you can pm me. I know your urgency as I am in the same boat...almost!


----------



## Yozhik (Feb 25, 2010)

SteveHall said:


> Sincere apologies.
> 
> Hope it makes sense. Without trawling, whereabouts are you now and where are you looking to stay?


No apology needed!
Your comments are taken on board.

Brief summary of situation;
Currently in Moscow [it's snowing ... again].
Looking to move to Spain - hoping to find small business to fall into.
Initially have planned a 3 month reconnaissance, so we can get a 'feel' for the place, as well as peruse Bus Opps.
If it turns into an extended holiday; so be it.

Costa del Sol will be the target.

Not relying on finding work. 
We'll make our own luck.
Exit plan is simply to regroup and cross Spain off the list.

Looking for a 3 month base in or around the CDS area.
2 bdrm, suitable for a young child.
Would prefer some outdoor living so we're not house bound or obligated to do 'touristy' things.

Arrive this weekend.

lane:


----------



## pupeen (Mar 12, 2010)

SteveHall said:


> Puppeen, I must have spent over an hour checking things for you. I even offered to put you in touch with people who COULD help. No, you want to do it your own way. No me importa.
> 
> I have told you x times how the system works. You have decided to paddle your own canoe and are now surprised you are going upstream.
> 
> ...


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Before you all get silly about this! Points I would make on the subject of moving to Spain IMO and are based on what I did and what I've seen happen to others

1/ I wouldnt dream of moving over here without at least 5,000€ for 3 months or a contracted job! Theres a thread going on here somewhere saying that without rent or mortgage payments two adults can manage okish for around 1100€ a month - so with rent??? Remeber there is no ss or social help if you run out of money. And Spain is dismal if you have nowhere to live and you are hungry

2/ Properties, again I wouldnt dream of renting a property that I hadnt seen "in the flesh" or going to a town or neighbourhood that I hadnt seen. Recommendations on the forum simply tell you that someone who you dont know may think its ok

3/ when we moved over here we came to visit 5 times, the first area that we thought was perfect without doubt was dreadful!!! YUK. Yet on the internet and according to friends who'd been there it was paradise! The properties we viewed, again on the net where "to die for", in real life - well I wouldnt have left my dogs in them, they were worse than disgusting! I was gutted.

However, its not my place to tell you how to conduct your moves and we're all different, but forums are written by those of us who've done it and are happy to share our experience and our mistakes. And if you want to enjoy your 3 months in Spain then its good to be prepared and be prepared for the bad as well as the good. 

As for Steves comments. He was in Spain for 100s of years, he used to run groups for expats wanting to move to Spain, both in the easy days and in these turbulent times, so he knows what he's talking about. In fact between you and me he lost heart doing this because times are so hard here that he couldnt offer any help and Steve maybe a lot of things, but his biggest fault is that he truly enjoys helping people! 

Jo xxx


----------



## Yozhik (Feb 25, 2010)

Thanks Steve.

All points valid and taken onboard [Steve, Jojo].
Fact is, before coming to this forum, we were one of those 'starry eyed' families.
Great reality check.
We have somewhat scaled down our expectations and revisited our budgets and firmed up Plan B.

Finding fulltime employment is not even on the agenda.
Learning the language [once based there] is something we are going to do as a family, with a healthy dose of competition and a healthier dose of fun.

You make your own luck in these times.
If it doesn't work out - it doesn't work out.
Everything happens for a reason.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Yozhik said:


> Thanks Steve.
> 
> All points valid and taken onboard [Steve, Jojo].
> Fact is, before coming to this forum, we were one of those 'starry eyed' families.
> ...


We made our luck, my husband was gonna start a business here, the "luck" bit was that he didnt get rid of his UK business!!! So he commutes LOL!!! 

Jo xxx


----------



## Yozhik (Feb 25, 2010)

SteveHall said:


> My pleasure - connecting with people like you and El Mel make this support worthwhile!
> 
> *Have you ever thought of franchising* - NOT mlm or similar - but professional franchising? You sound as if you have attitude to be successful. I have been doing some research (actually a lot!) over the past few weeks and whilst Spain was very slow indeed to take up this business model, it has really exploded over the past two years. I have been talking to some of the master franchisors and also some franchisees in Norway. I had two years as a franchisee a number of years ago (telecom) but they did not really know the questions and never mind the answers. They went bust and I have not really followed the trend closely over the past 10 years. Working on some ideas this week.


Never say never ... 

Right now, I'm of the mindset to kiss my white collared, pen pushing, board reporting, budget projecting, PR developing, regulation embracing past, goodbye ... for the pleasure of frying chips, or similar. :clap2:

Life is just too damn short.


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

I agree 1000%. I made the first time I came over. I threw a great life in in the UK to follow the dream. Gone were the 24 /7 days great homes and the 80,000 miles in great cars for 24/7days in a bar with no cars, no money and a bank account that was being vacuumed on a daily basis. Looking back 20 years later what I really needed was probably a 6 week R&R in somewhere like Thailand or Goa and then to have gone back with a more realistic work/social attitude. A lesson for young Steve! 

Sadly, "relax don´t pay rents"!


----------



## Yozhik (Feb 25, 2010)

Noooooooo ... I have zero desire to relax; in fact, more of a mind to work even harder and longer!
Just not for somebody else.

Spain is NOT about not working hard; Spain is about working harder for the right boss [me], in more pleasant environs.


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

"Smarter not harder" se dice.


----------



## Yozhik (Feb 25, 2010)

*pupeen* ... thank you for your help and for the contact. :clap2:

Fingers crossed - it looks promising!


----------

